

Notch - Don't Be a Goat Murderer - frsandstone
http://notch.tumblr.com/post/32726020631/john-callaham-dont-be-a-goat-murderer

======
Gigablah
Discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4600924>

------
dmortin
Why is he saying PC instead of Windows? The PC can be open even if Microsoft
closes Windows even more, and one can install an other OS on it. (Of course,
it is only true until hardware makers all limit what you can install on their
computers.)

~~~
jlgreco
Probably because, as fair as the gaming industry is currently concerned, they
may as well be one and the same.

Maybe Steam will start to shift that, and Minecraft certainly already runs on
Linux, but right now in the gaming industry "PC" and "Windows" imply the
other.

------
TamDenholm
Can anyone provide a link to the context?

~~~
pella
[http://www.neowin.net/news/notch-dont-be-a-hypocrite-
about-m...](http://www.neowin.net/news/notch-dont-be-a-hypocrite-about-
minecraft-and-windows-8)

~~~
rickdale
After reading that I understand that this J.Callahan character went on a bit
of a rant, but I gotta say I don't think it warranted a public direct
response. IMO Notch should have done what Callahan suggested and just written
the post clarifying his views, not trying to be funny. This is the danger of
twitter.

"Don't press send" -Herman Edwards

~~~
tspiteri
Publically calling someone a hypocrite _does_ warrant a public direct
response.

